# online facebook support group



## Meehan (Jan 2, 2014)

I made a group on Facebook a support group for people with sad, and here are my reasons you should join, it's a great place to meet other people who know what you're going through. It's great to vent and I will personally help reframe all your negative thoughts into positive ones. I also from time to time post positive strategies or tips as do others, not only that but my group is like a directory full of awesome people, it's a great way to get to meet people and make friends. If you're lonely or just tired of how your life is going than you need to do something different, and maybe considering being a part of my group may help you get where you want to be, so for those interested here is my Facebook page shoot me a message so I can add you https://www.facebook.com/patrick.meehan.7505. If you don't have a Facebook account than you can easily make one just to join my group, it's also secret so no one sees that you're in it.


----------

